# Track Woes



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For the beginner, with two leads from the transformer, this powers the motor. Simple enough? Well, you have a circle with current. Power will go through one rail to the motor and return through the next. Being a circle, the power will flow to the side with least resistance. Technically, you can have one bad connection on each rail and the engine will still run. Two bad connections and you have a dead track section.
With this in mind if you have a large track , the engine will slow down. To prevent this you can attach a second set of feeder wires to the track where the slow down occurs.
There you go two basic concepts on track power


----------



## Gonz (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! Some of this stuff isn't obvious to us newbies!


----------

